# Which Whisper Filter Media?



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

In advance of a tank move/rebuild I'm setting up a hospital tank and I pulled from mothball an old _Second Nature_ Whisper 1 filter. It's been sitting for about 10 years and still works just fine. However, I need filter media and since these filters have been "taken over" by Tetra the models and media names have changed. This filter is now either the 10 or 20 model but I'm not sure about media.

I am looking for the media that is about 4.5 x 6.5 inches. Anyone have any idea if this is the "Junior", "Regular" or "Large" (I doubt it's the Extra Large) size filters? There seems to be some discrepancy in what store names them what.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're not sure of it, I'd just take the thing with you and see which one fits, since it's not a big honking monster of a filter.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> If you're not sure of it, I'd just take the thing with you and see which one fits, since it's not a big honking monster of a filter.


I was gearing up to place an online order for several items - but I guess a trip to BA Brampton won't _kill_ me...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You could probably go to the tetra website and try to match it by filter capacity. I have no experience with these filters, so I'm not at all sure what you'd be looking for, but that would be my best guess.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

It's definitely not the junior but it could be the large filter. MOPS does carry some cartridges for the Whisper filters. You could always send Dan an e-mail or pick up the phone and call him. I'm sure he'll be able to help you out or at least point you in the right direction.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Not having actually seen the filer, take this with a grain of salt.

Could you not use mesh sacs filled with bio material and cover the existing filter frame with women's knee high stockings for mechanical filtering or even slice an Aqua Clear sponge up?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Cory_Dad said:


> Not having actually seen the filer, take this with a grain of salt.
> 
> Could you not use mesh sacs filled with bio material and cover the existing filter frame with women's knee high stockings for mechanical filtering or even slice an Aqua Clear sponge up?


I actually sent an email to MOPS as I did not make it by the local BA or PetSmart (there are not a lot of good small LFS in my area) to figure out which one I needed.

I don't know about filter sponge, but the cut-to-fit media that comes in square sheets about 1/8' thick would probably have worked wrapped around the frame.


----------

